# DIY CO2 issues



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm running a 2 liter DIY CO2 system and I just recently moved. The previous setup was running fine with the tank on the bartop and the bottles about 8" lower on the counter-top. Now I have to put the bottles on the floor and I woke up yesterday to find my tank level a bit lower and my bottles full of aquarium water. Does anyone know why? I know that it could have created a siphon since it was lower but someone has to be running the same set-up. Any advice?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi perrycus,

I'm just guessing, possibly your solution in the bottle(s) was still fairly warm when you hooked up the tubing? As the warm solution and air in the bottles cooled it contracted, causing a vacuum. The vacuum caused the water in your tank to be sucked up the tubing starting a siphon.

Two possible solutions, wait till the solution is room temperature before attaching your tubing or use a check valve. Hope this helps.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

I started a new batch of co2 last night and let it sit out overnight before putting it into the tank. I'm getting some movement of bubbles in the airline right now but not into the tank yet. I'll just have to wait and see... at least this time the bottles were room temp before I put them in.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

i would def look into a check valve tho...


----------



## Flurl (Jan 24, 2009)

perrycus said:


> I started a new batch of co2 last night and let it sit out overnight before putting it into the tank. I'm getting some movement of bubbles in the airline right now but not into the tank yet. I'll just have to wait and see... at least this time the bottles were room temp before I put them in.


Bizarre, my DIY CO2 pressurised and pushed bubbles out of the diffuser within 2 hours of setup. Maybe you should look for another recipe? If there's not enough pressure you might get siphon problems. More yeast = more CO2 and baking soda is good to keep the CO2 output from fluctuating (and helps keep the system running longer i've heard)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

If your bottle stops generating CO2, then water will come down the tube due to siphon effect.
CO2 is more soluable to water than air so you will see your CO2 tube fill up with water faster than your air tube at same pressure.
In any case, you should definitely have a check valve.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies. My CO2 has began putting out gas again so all is good so far. However, I recently moved my tank into our new place. In doing so I did a 50% water change. About a week prior or so I noticed my CO2 had run out which prompted the original post in this thread. My tank is all cloudy and I'm wondering if the fluctuation in co2 levels is the culprit. I haven't changed any feeding or lighting. Anyone got any ideas? I could treat it with algea destroyer but I've got a couple of snails in there that I don't want to harm...


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

did it siphon up into the tank?


----------

